# The Lion Guard Rap OPEN COLLAB



## BlackLynk (Nov 11, 2021)

I need rappers knowledgeable about the Lion Guard TV show or any of The Lion King movies

I need your creativity and bars

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1IOvTrTLXDROxbAixTWv19emR_fF-l5FZ?usp=sharing

everything you need is in that document


----------



## Outré (Nov 11, 2021)

Little bit different instrumental style then I’m use to working with, but maybe I’ll try and come up with a verse for this.


----------

